# AC Enclosure?



## vince (Mar 6, 2016)

I ask for some advise. I have been asked to enclose/conceal an AC compressor unit at a residence. It is a bit of an eyesore. From what I have read, the requirements for airflow into and out of the unit for heat dissipation and efficiency make such enclosures frowned upon by HVAC pro's. ...but they really want it done. 

What I was hoping to make was a five sided cube with louver's on the sides and top, the louvers on the sides being angled like on a window shutter, the ones on the top being vertical to allow maximum exhaust ventilation.  I was hoping to have the sides @ 6-8" from the sides and top.


Is this a very, very bad idea?


----------



## acservicetech ytube (Apr 8, 2016)

*outdoor unit enclosure*

In our area on the islands we are forced to have to put enclosures around outdoor units on certain properties such as a corner of a block where you can see it from the street for permitting reasons. I would never advocate to install them if you have a choice. Louvers are better than what a lot of people do around here which is cedar or vinyl lattice but once again we do not have a choice. The further the distance away from the unit the better for efficiency reasons. It all depends on your allowable air openings between louvers and distance from the unit.


----------



## crmotoxr (Jun 5, 2016)

Never enclose a condenser if you have the choice. Read the installation instructions. Most require 18"-24" clearance on all sides and 48" above.


----------



## heatingrepairchicago (Nov 8, 2014)

yes you will have to enclose it with alittle more space around it and especially above it. good luck


----------



## acdoctheazhv (Dec 27, 2020)

azhvacdoc can solve this issue. The are professionals in this kind of work.


----------



## Kangaroogod (Dec 6, 2011)

Yeah,,, im guessing it has been resolved by now 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sm_raudales (Jan 18, 2021)

When automation system enclosures are installed in industrial facilities and plants, cooling and/or heating thermal management systems are often required. These systems protect the automation components installed therein from temperature extremes and moisture buildup. Consistent temperatures are required to ensure optimal operating conditions. Otherwise, cyclic broad temperature fluctuations may significantly reduce the life expectancy of electronic components.

Enclosure thermal management systems provide the required operating conditions through the use of heaters, fans, heat exchangers, air conditioners, vortex coolers, thermoelectric coolers, thermostats, hygrostats, and other components.


----------

